

The Myth of Growth Hacking - melindajb
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/6dc83c5d22b2

======
joelandren
What resonated with me was that, despite most outsiders' perspective,
marketing has always been about the data.

~~~
melindajb
Thanks Joel. That's right. It would be hard to do an AMC television show about
crunching numbers, though a few times you do see Don and Peggy looking at
"marketing research" and Harry Crane talking about the results in Television.

